# couple random shots



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Heres some coral pics.

another

View attachment 78440


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

Those are looking great!!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

very cool pic's


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

amazing


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking great raptor


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow....that's some nice stuff. love the coloration on the last pic.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, the first one and you can see it in the middle pic was just bought from a lfs that had it sitting on the sand, It was starting to die, and they were selling it for very cheap. Its much happier in my tank now, and off of the sand. Putting sps corals on the sand is a no no.
I got that guy for 20 bux, Its sad it was over 100 when i first seen it, and had some great color. Put it in a tank with alot of waste, and when it hadnt sold they made room for other corals and let this guy sit on the sand. Oh well better for me i guess i got it cheap, and its a prodject to see if i can get its color back.

The last pic is a new coral as well i had it just over a week, and its getting some nice blue to it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hence, it's good to know your stuff


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

I just orgasmed.


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I just orgasmed.


whoa me too! lol I need a smoke now ha ha ha.... dude I want your blasto! lol but eh I have one already. love your sps!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

woah the colors make my eyes hurt...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, Its hard for one tank. I had the nano set up, and took it down sold the extra livestock, and going to make it a blue ram tank.
I need simple, I cant afford 2 work horses.
Nano is down. Just my 190 left for a reef.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Thanks guys, Its hard for one tank. I had the nano set up, and took it down sold the extra livestock, and going to make it a blue ram tank.
> I need simple, I cant afford 2 work horses.
> Nano is down. Just my 190 left for a reef.


Blasphlemy...you need an exorcism!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah...i wouldn't be able to take care of a 190g reef and a nano too. BUT COME ON...A TANK WITH RAMS?!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe mbuna cichlids. That does sound a little ghey LOL! Actually my wife wants them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Maybe mbuna cichlids. That does sound a little ghey LOL! Actually my wife wants them.


Great, throw some Fruitloop Tetras in there while you're at


----------

